# Thermometer location



## mavricks99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dumb question. Should the thermometer rest on the grate or be placed just above or below it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't allow mine to touch anything in the smoker (Metal, meat, or whatever).

Put it whichever is easier, beside, above, or below the meat----Close enough to measure the temp near the meat, but not close enough to measure the cold meat fresh from the fridge.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## mavricks99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks! Makes sense.


----------



## joe black (Oct 27, 2015)

You can put the temp probe through a potato, a small block of wood or you can order a grate clip from Amazon for a couple of bucks.  Good luck.


----------



## andymiddle (Nov 5, 2015)

Resting it on metal will give you a false reading because it conducts heat.


----------



## bamafaninky (Feb 1, 2016)

What about the metaL CLIP IT WAS SUPPLIED WITH.


----------



## abrooks80 (Feb 14, 2016)

Prior to getting a grate clip I balled up aluminum fouls and pushed it through and kept the foil in the smoker, got a lot of uses out of it.


----------



## venture (Feb 14, 2016)

The metal clips supplied with the Mavericks do not affect the temp reading.  I checked that against another therm when I first got mine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## joe black (Feb 14, 2016)

Only the very tip of the probe has the reactive therm element.  The clip is usually several inches behind this area.


----------



## jjlnyc (Mar 28, 2016)

Venture said:


> The metal clips supplied with the Mavericks do not affect the temp reading.  I checked that against another therm when I first got mine.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I just bought the Maverick ET733 - there were no clips supplied for the probes :-(

I put the meat probe about 1 - 2 inches in the meat, let the grill probe dangle between the grates


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2016)

jjlnyc said:


> I just bought the Maverick ET733 - there were no clips supplied for the probes :-(
> 
> I put the meat probe about 1 - 2 inches in the meat, let the grill probe dangle between the grates


That will work.

If you bought the Mav from Todd, I'm sure he will send you a clip.

Al


----------



## jjlnyc (Mar 28, 2016)

Nah, bought it on Amazon


----------



## canuck38 (Mar 30, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That will work.
> 
> If you bought the Mav from Todd, I'm sure he will send you a clip.
> 
> Al


Newbie here Al, who is Todd ?

Randy


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2016)

canuck38 said:


> Newbie here Al, who is Todd ?
> 
> Randy


http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------

